# 1950 Straightbar build.



## Mark Johnston

I thought I’d post my progress as this build comes together. I’ve collected most of the parts & will post pics as I go.

1950 frame.







Forks.




NOS S-2 wheelset. ND rear, porkchop drum front.




Seat.



Bare metal fender set from bicyclebones.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Panther? Or Hornet?  Your build will be exciting to watch no doubt.
Post plenty of pics in your progress. Nice start so far


----------



## Mark Johnston

Schwinn lover said:


> Panther? Or Hornet?  Your build will be exciting to watch no doubt.
> Post plenty of pics in your progress. Nice start so far



Well, I believe the frame came from a Panther due to the two tone green paint under the black repaint.
I’m shooting for what would be considered a Deluxe Hornet, but I don’t think they were called Hornets until the 1951 catalog?
I think it would technically be an equipped D-19 for the purists.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Yeah, The D-19 equipped had it all rack, springer, Delta rocket light & a gorgeous tank .  I believe the color black had red trim


----------



## Mark Johnston

Schwinn lover said:


> Yeah, The D-19 equipped had it all rack, springer, Delta rocket light & a gorgeous tank .  I believe the color black had red trim View attachment 999766



I’m still on the fence between maroon, blue, or black, and ivory.
I’ll probably end up going with black and ivory though.


----------



## rollfaster

Being a fan of the 1950 Straightbar, can’t wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Sven

Looks like you have all the pieces for a great project. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hammerhead

Like the straight bar styling. I'll be watching for updates. Great start to your build.
Hammerhead


----------



## PCHiggin

Mark Johnston said:


> I thought I’d post my progress as this build comes together. I’ve collected most of the parts & will post pics as I go.
> 
> 1950 frame.View attachment 999695
> View attachment 999696
> 
> Forks.
> View attachment 999701
> 
> NOS S-2 wheelset. ND rear, porkchop drum front.
> View attachment 999713
> 
> Seat.View attachment 999724
> 
> Bare metal fender set from bicyclebones.View attachment 999733



Interested  how they fit


----------



## Mark Johnston

I haven’t decided which chainguard to use, I’ll probably paint and pinstripe both so I can swap them out until I settle on one or the other.


----------



## GTs58

Mark Johnston said:


> I haven’t decided which chainguard to use, I’ll probably paint and pinstripe both so I can swap them out until I settle on one or the other.
> View attachment 1000153




What chain ring are you using, a 52 or 46? If a 46 tooth, then I'd definitely go with the better looking small feather guard.


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> What chain ring are you using, a 52 or 46? If a 46 tooth, then I'd definitely go with the better looking small feather guard.



I’m looking for a 52 tooth Panther style chain ring as we speak.


----------



## Mark Johnston

If I do go with the large chain guard I’m going to paint it two tone like the one on this bike, and apply a Hornet decal even though neither would be correct.


----------



## rollfaster

Like the deluxe guards over the feather guards on most Straightbars.


----------



## Mark Johnston

rollfaster said:


> Like the deluxe guards over the feather guards on most Straightbars.



I’ve always been the opposite, thought the deluxe looked too gawdy & out of proportion, but they’ve grown on me in the two tone paint schemes.


----------



## rollfaster

Right. Don’t get me wrong, don’t dislike them, especially on original bikes, This DX would have had a feather, but with this particular build the deluxe was the way to go!


----------



## Mark Johnston

rollfaster said:


> Right. Don’t get me wrong, don’t dislike them, especially on original bikes, This DX would have had a feather, but with this particular build the deluxe was the way to go!
> 
> View attachment 1000891



You and my friend have similar tastes, I put this together for him last month. It’s begging for truss rods, but he’s spent his budget.


----------



## rollfaster

Mark Johnston said:


> You and my friend have similar tastes, I put this together for him last month. It’s begging for truss rods, but he’s spent his budget.View attachment 1000909



Love that!!


----------



## BFGforme

Don't ruin the blue BFG chainguard...


----------



## mrg

Hang those og paint guards on the wall (or sell them here)  and paint up some guards with no og paint. someone can probably use those on their OG bike oh ya, big guard with tank, small guard no tank, or Panther big guard, Hornet Deluxe small. Good Luck


----------



## Mark Johnston

mrg said:


> Hang those og paint guards on the wall (or sell them here)  and paint up some guards with no og paint. someone can probably use those on their OG bike oh ya, big guard with tank, small guard no tank, or Panther big guard, Hornet Deluxe small. Good Luck



I pay no attention to the paint or decals when I buy parts, just the condition of the metal itself. These were bought to be stripped & repainted for this project.


----------



## mrg

Just saying many cabers would love to use those on the OG bikes, can always paint something that OG paint hasen't survived ( plenty of those out there ), once og paint is gone its gone!, sorry for my opinion, I just want to save as many original bikes as possible.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I’m thinking maybe the Cabe isn’t for me. Some of you take this hobby way too seriously. They’re just bicycles!


----------



## Mark Johnston

Feel the Bern! Hahaha!


----------



## Mark Johnston

Meanwhile small parts have started to arrive for this example of blasphemy to the purists.


----------



## jimbo53

Digging your build. Like your idea of painting both chain guards and seeing which one works best. Here’s a before/after of  my 51 straight bar that started as a D12 but ended as a D13 with light and trussrods added. Also proper dimpled fenders in perfect patina match. Original wheels were crunched so built up a sturdy set with 11g stainless spokes and beefy 26 x 2.35 blackwalls. Great rider!


----------



## Mark Johnston

jimbo53 said:


> Digging your build. Like your idea of painting both chain guards and seeing which one works best. Here’s a before/after of  my 51 straight bar that started as a D12 but ended as a D13 with light and trussrods added. Also proper dimpled fenders in perfect patina match. Original wheels were crunched so built up a sturdy set with 11g stainless spokes and beefy 26 x 2.35 blackwalls. Great rider!
> 
> View attachment 1003574
> 
> View attachment 1003575



I like it! I built my son & I two 1951s into riders from otherwise worn out bikes.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Interesting, the blue BFG guard had no primer under the paint. Just blue over bare metal. Must have been a Friday example.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Change of plans on this build. Once I started stripping the paint from the frame I realized it was in rougher shape than I thought. I have another frame inbound, not sure what year it is though.


----------



## GTs58

Mark Johnston said:


> Change of plans on this build. Once I started stripping the paint from the frame I realized it was in rougher shape than I thought. I have another frame inbound, not sure what year it is though.




Rust pits to deep or dented?


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> Rust pits to deep or dented?



Rust pits, the frame is straight, and perfect for a rider. I just want something in better shape for this build.


----------



## Rivnut

I read that you're not a purist and was trying to decide whether to make your frame into a Panther or a Hornet.  If you have chrome rims, then you're on your way to a Panther.  Hornets had painted rims.  Just saying.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Rivnut said:


> I read that you're not a purist and was trying to decide whether to make your frame into a Panther or a Hornet.  If you have chrome rims, then you're on your way to a Panther.  Hornets had painted rims.  Just saying.



I’m not a purist, but I never said anything about building it as a Panther. You made this same point in my thread regarding the bike I built for my friend.
I’m building it the way I like, if you insist on fitting it into a model name or number call it an equipped Hornet or D19. The year of the new frame cannot be determined, so throw that into the mix.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Also, the catalogs mean nothing. A customer could order damn near anything they wanted. Catalog pictures were just examples.


----------



## Mark Johnston

It’s getting too hot to do much bicycle work here in Phoenix, but I have a replacement frame thanks to Danny the Schwinn freak. The letter on the serial number is worn off, so the exact year can’t be determined. 
I like this fact.


----------



## GTs58

Cool. I have some stamping dies so when you figure out what year you want, let me know and I'll let you borrow the correct letter.


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> Cool. I have some stamping dies so when you figure out what year you want, let me know and I'll let you borrow the correct letter.  View attachment 1025635
> 
> View attachment 1025634




Hahaha! Maybe I’ll let the “experts” decide what letter to be stamped once it’s done? Maybe it’ll make them feel important?


----------



## Mark Johnston

Change of plans. I already have plenty of Spitfire Blue paint, so I’ve decided to use the blue frame, forks, and tank panels to complete this build. 
I’m going to use the black S2/porkchop/Bendix 2 speed wheelset to put together a rat rod build with the frame and forks in the foreground as they are.
Does anyone have a ratty brown leather seat that would go well with this idea?


----------



## Mark Johnston

Also, I need a crusty brake lever for the fore brake if anyone has one they want to part with.
Also a crusty shield shaped badge of this design and screw spacing, engraved design is unimportant.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I got the jalopy pretty much done other than the brake lever and a badge. Now I need another deluxe chainguard to paint blue.


----------



## Mark Johnston

PCHiggin said:


> Interested  how they fit



I test fit the fenders today, and I had to give them a slight squeeze to fit between the forks and seat stays. Other than that minor adjustment they fit fine.


----------



## Mark Johnston

A little progress today. I still need to get a stem, handlebars, pedals, a rack, reflectors, and another seat. The seat I had for this build was used on another bike.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Deconstruction is underway. The bars, neck, and chainring are coming off for more “factory” configuration parts.


----------



## Mark Johnston

White base color is done. If it warms up enough tomorrow I may apply the stencils & get them finished in Spitfire Blue.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Front fender is done. Got a little blue on the white, but it’ll polish right off.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Rear one.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Well, I got impatient & tried to clean up a minor flaw on the rear fender, and I botched it all up!
I stripped it back down to bare metal & primed it again.
Wet sanding will commence in the morning for another try.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I’m going to call it a 1951 Deluxe Hornet because I can, and it’ll give the purists something to get indignant about. Gotta give em what they want, makes them feel superior.


----------



## Jeff54

Mark Johnston said:


> I’m going to call it a 1951 Deluxe Hornet because I can, and it’ll give the purists something to get indignant about. Gotta give em what they want, makes them feel superior.





Looks pretty good Mark, yet if ya gonna stick out an invite fer anal or knick picker,  Not sue but maybe pin stripe is tiny wider than original albeit it's a plus B/C the curve looks sweet.

However, unless ya figured it out on last redo,  and also IDK why,  the guy who sells Kits, stencil sets for most bikes or Schwinn fender and frames,  on ebay, Is backward and instructions to do it so too.  However, Ya aint suppost-a paint it all white or cream first. Ya dodo the base color, blue, in your case and then the glossy cream décor or pattern on top of that. 

And if ya really wanna nail it! as in cream décor, the secondary color , the pin striping on fenders are not same glossy cream as décor is but, and are more  white, moreover pure white or very close. . Perhaps for further of contrast or need in the production line as,  because they're rolled on verses cream and base colors were sprayed on, time tells, Pin stripping on em,,  decays, dries out on the fenders  and can accidently, in time, wash off, like flat paint do..  And not only white pinstripes too. Example: My 55 Deluxe Green Hornet secondary décor  is glossy, a light blue-green/turquoise color IDK 'Sea Green' DuPont I dink, in 50's or somtin, and but,,  same colored pin stripes on fenders 'light blue-green /turquoise color '  are flat  or very dried out possibly Simi gloss-y,  {formula of} paint too.   So, and I don't recall noticing or commenting on anything of yours, but ya left the door wide open! ya need to fricken Grow a pair! (of original fenders) Man. And get it right, dammit man, get it right. [grin]


----------



## Mark Johnston

Jeff54 said:


> Looks pretty good Mark, yet if ya gonna stick out an invite fer anal or knick picker,  Not sue but maybe pin stripe is tiny wider than original albeit it's a plus B/C the curve looks sweet.
> 
> However, unless ya figured it out on last redo,  and also IDK why,  the guy who sells Kits, stencil sets for most bikes or Schwinn fender and frames, Is backward and instructions to do it so.  However, Ya aint suppost-a paint it all white or cream first. Ya dodo the base color, blue, in your case and then the décor or pattern on top of that.
> 
> And if ya really wanna nail it! as in cream décor, the secondary color , the pin striping on fenders are not same glossy cream as décor is but, and are more  white, moreover pure white or very close. . Perhaps for further of contrast or need in the production line as,  time tells, Pin stripping on em,,  decays, dries out and can accidently, in time, wash off, like flat paint do..  And not only white pinstripes too. Example: My 55 Deluxe Green Hornet secondary décor  is glossy, a light blue/turquoise color IDK 'Sea Green' in 50's or somtin, and but,,  same colored pin stripes on fenders 'light blue/turquoise color '  are flat paint too.



I agree with everything you said, you can order reverse stencils from the same guy on eBay if you’re anal about what color goes on first. Having said that none of your observations are of concern to me, I simply don’t care.
BTW, thanks on the pinstripe curve comment, few notice that detail.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Them Fenders  look great! Who really gives a rat's a__ how you did them! 
Keep posting your progress  your doing a great job!


----------



## Mark Johnston

Schwinn lover said:


> Them Fenders  look great! Who really gives a rat's a__ how you did them!
> Keep posting your progress  your doing a great job!



Some on this forum seem concerned about how others enjoy this hobby enough to act like authorities on the subject, and interject their “expert” opinions in threads just to exert their self perceived importance. 
This isn’t exclusive to bike forums, self important folks are everywhere you go.


----------



## Freqman1

Mark Johnston said:


> I’m going to call it a 1951 Deluxe Hornet because I can, and it’ll give the purists something to get indignant about. Gotta give em what they want, makes them feel superior.



What is your definition of a purist? You can certainly paint your bike any way you want, use whatever parts you want, or call it whatever you want. We all have different tastes and most of us are limited by skills, time, or money to do a topflite restoration. The important thing is to enjoy this as a hobby. I prefer to do mine as correctly as possible. So am I 'anal' when I want to try and replicate how the factory did it? Is it 'anal' to find an original part to get a color match off of? Is it 'anal' to try and track down correct parts because that's the way I want to do my bike? I generally don't comment on the correctness of a bike unless the OP asks what is/isn't correct or someone refurbishes a bike with wrong colors, patterns, or components and then makes the statement that their bike is restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mark Johnston

Freqman1 said:


> What is your definition of a purist? You can certainly paint your bike any way you want, use whatever parts you want, or call it whatever you want. We all have different tastes and most of us are limited by skills, time, or money to do a topflite restoration. The important thing is to enjoy this as a hobby. I prefer to do mine as correctly as possible. So am I 'anal' when I want to try and replicate how the factory did it? Is it 'anal' to find an original part to get a color match off of? Is it 'anal' to try and track down correct parts because that's the way I want to do my bike? I generally don't comment on the correctness of a bike unless the OP asks what is/isn't correct or someone refurbishes a bike with wrong colors, patterns, or components and then makes the statement that their bike is restored. V/r Shawn



Only 3 words in your response pertain to me. “ I prefer to” are those 3 words.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Freqman1

Mark Johnston said:


> Only 3 words in your response pertain to me. “ I prefer to” are those 3 words.
> Thanks for your input.



You are most welcome Mark. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mark Johnston

Freqman1 said:


> You are most welcome Mark. V/r Shawn



Different strokes for different folks man, that’s all I’m saying.
I’m gonna do what I want either way, pleasing others has never been a priority of mine.


----------



## Freqman1

Mark Johnston said:


> Different strokes for different folks man, that’s all I’m saying.
> I’m gonna do what I want either way, pleasing others has never been a priority of mine.



Me either--I do what makes me happy. Just sounded like you were bashing those that want to do it a different way that's all. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mark Johnston

Freqman1 said:


> Me either--I do what makes me happy. Just sounded like you were bashing those that want to do it a different way that's all. V/r Shawn



No sir, the opposite is true. Some members here have the impression that other folks should conform to their idea of the “proper” way to do whatever they want with their own property. 
I’m just part of the resistance


----------



## Maskadeo

Yeah, everyone figured that out when you stripped the original chain-guards. Who cares. We got it.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Maskadeo said:


> Yeah, everyone figured that out when you stripped the original chain-guards. Who cares. We got it.



Apparently you do, or you wouldn’t have posted.
Didn’t take long for an example of this behavior to come along did it?


----------



## Maskadeo

Nope. Not me, I don’t give a poop about postwar stuff. Keep on doing it!


----------



## Mark Johnston

Maskadeo said:


> Nope. Not me, I don’t give a &#!^ about postwar stuff. Keep on doing it!



Then what exactly is your problem?


----------



## Maskadeo

I don’t see why I have a problem


----------



## Mark Johnston

Maskadeo said:


> I don’t see why I have a problem



It seems that you do. You don’t approve of what I do with my personal property enough to stick your nose into it?
Does it bother you?
Hahahaha!
You could have ignored this thread, just saying.


----------



## Maskadeo

No, I think it’s great. Keep on doing what you’re doing. As long as you’re having fun.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I will, as should everyone. Opinions are like a@%holes. Everyone has one.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Meanwhile, back at the Ponderosa I managed to get the white base coat redone incorrectly in the wrong color, and proper order .
Anything else I can do wrong?
Y’all are entertaining at least.


----------



## Jeff54

Mark Johnston said:


> I agree with everything you said, you can order reverse stencils from the same guy on eBay if you’re anal about what color goes on first. Having said that none of your observations are of concern to me, I simply don’t care.
> BTW, thanks on the pinstripe curve comment, few notice that detail.



B^W I'm not adverse to who does what to their bike.

Picked this one up few year ago, some type of fantasy or poor mask job, and paint is already chipped bad on rear fender.

Regardless. The original owner who had Put 40-early 50,s simplex 3-speed and Gears in hub, ( late 40's Up-grade, maybe as new, IDK cept 47 would   be right for it. ) rode it until he gave it new lipstick. I can dig it. Cept IDK what style he'd originally had. That is, what he was 'replicating' in this  paint scheme . Was a DX or some sort of deluxe style? Go figer. Regardless, it was his bike and cept I put a 45 too 47-sh near mint badge, and wanna roll white with black  stripes on,  he made it kool again.

An old time/modern day; rattle can, Schwinn  Rat-rod.
I.E.  Me no GAS to critique you deal, unless ya send out an invitation . [grin]


----------



## Mark Johnston

Jeff54 said:


> B^W I'm not adverse to who does what to their bike.
> 
> Picked this one up few year ago, some type of fantasy or poor mask job, and paint is already chipped bad on rear fender.
> 
> Regardless. The original owner who had Put 40-early 50,s simplex 3-speed and Gears in hub, ( late 40's Up-grade, maybe as new, IDK cept 47 would   be right for it. ) rode it until he gave it new lipstick. I can dig it. Cept IDK what style he'd originally had. That is, what he was 'replicating' in this  paint scheme . Was a DX or some sort of deluxe style? Go figer. Regardless, it was his bike and cept I put a 45 too 47-sh near mint badge, and wanna roll white with black  stripes on,  he made it kool again.
> 
> An old time/modern day; rattle can, Schwinn  Rat-rod.
> I.E.  Me no GAS to critique you deal, unless ya send out an invitation . [grin]
> View attachment 1121745
> 
> View attachment 1121746



Nice bike.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Nice day for painting. I may start working on the dents in my chainguard today also.


----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## GTs58

Mark Johnston said:


> View attachment 1125671




You "were" building this for me right?


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> You "were" building this for me right?



If I ever decide to sell it you have first dibs. Will that do?


----------



## Mark Johnston

Just waiting on handlebars, neck, tires, “Hornet” decal, and pedals. Should be done next weekend for the negative Nancy’s to pick apart!
I’m excited!


----------



## Mark Johnston

This may be a dumb question, but is there a gasket that goes between a Delta light and the fender? The torpedo I have has a rivet between the mounting holes. Maybe a couple of washers for clearance? Or just cinch it down?


----------



## atencioee

Here's my 50 Custom...just finished it about a month ago.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Been following this thread .  Your bike is looking really good @Mark Johnston !!  I figured I'd show a project I've been working on .  I know it's not correct by any means ( Sounds like you are Okay with this kinda stuff )   Anyways here it is .


----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Mark Johnston

I’m going with the larger chainguard.


----------



## farkasthegoalie

great job on the build so far!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

When you finish your build , you must never let this bike out of your sight !         I'm willing to bet this becomes your Favorite !      I dig where your'e going with this .


----------



## Mark Johnston

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> When you finish your build , you must never let this bike out of your sight !         I'm willing to bet this becomes your Favorite !      I dig where your'e going with this .



I’m sure I’ll hang onto it for a while. Should be rideable tomorrow, but I bought one of those warped reproduction 9 hole racks from Bicyclebones & my friend has it in his shop for straightening. I’ll add it after I paint it.


----------



## Mark Johnston

A few more small parts & I’ll have my knees in the breeze.


----------



## Mark Johnston

All done, other than the luggage rack.


----------



## hm.

Wow that looks nice. Excellent work Mark!


----------



## Mark Johnston

I put a few miles on it, got a few rattles, the chain whispers on the guard every revolution, and the forebrake needs some minor adjustment, but she rides super smooth! I’ll sort those issues out tomorrow.
My buddy is making tooling to straighten a couple of racks for me, I’ll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Rides4Fun

That’s some very nice work that you did, Mark!  In the past, I have favored the smaller feather guard, because that’s what is on my straight bar.  That being said, your choice of using the larger one really works with your build and I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Mark Johnston

Rides4Fun said:


> That’s some very nice work that you did, Mark!  In the past, I have favored the smaller feather guard, because that’s what is on my straight bar.  That being said, your choice of using the larger one really works with your build and I think it looks awesome!




I was the same way! Now I have 4 or 5 of the small ones in my parts stash & no more large ones. Gonna have to fix that situation soon.
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Wrong colors
Fender stripes too wide
Reproduction fenders
Fender struts connected with threaded “rivets”
Reproduction forks
Reproduction handlebars
Reproduction Torpedo
Reproduction brake backing plate
Reproduction brake lever and cable
Reproduction kickstand, sprague, etc
Wrong crank arms, cups, etc.
Wrong pedals
Wrong seat
Wrong tires
Wrong spokes
Wrong chain
PERFECT!


----------



## GTs58

You forgot one.

Reproduction Decals.

Add that to the list and then it will be perfect!      Super nice job neighbor.


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> You forgot one.
> 
> Reproduction Decals.
> 
> Add that to the list and then it will be perfect!      Super nice job neighbor.



Hahaha! You’re right! I didn’t pack the bearings with proper 1951 grease either, my bad.


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> You forgot one.
> 
> Reproduction Decals.
> 
> Add that to the list and then it will be perfect!      Super nice job neighbor.




Also, it would be awesome if someone would re-create the original reflective “Schwinn” decals for these old Hornets. Waterslide decals will work until then.


----------



## GTs58

Mark Johnston said:


> Also, it would be awesome if someone would re-create the original reflective “Schwinn” decals for these old Hornets. Waterslide decals will work until then.
> View attachment 1129403





Weren't those a one year only deal? 1953 maybe?


----------



## Mark Johnston

Don’t know, all three of the tank sets I’ve bought had reflective “Schwinn” decals. I just assumed that was how they all  were originally?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Love the bike Mark. You have great taste and style!


----------



## Mark Johnston

The wavy rack turned out nice & straight. A little All Metal filler and some sanding & it’ll be ready to paint.


----------



## Rivnut

Great job.  Spurs me on to get my 52 Hornet finished. I'm stuck trying to figure out how to pinstripe the wheels now that I have them respoked and painted.   

I looked at your list of reproduction parts an wondered where you came up with the NOS air for the tubes?

Ed


----------



## Mark Johnston

Rivnut said:


> Great job.  Spurs me on to get my 52 Hornet finished. I'm stuck trying to figure out how to pinstripe the wheels now that I have them respoked and painted.
> 
> I looked at your list of reproduction parts an wondered where you came up with the NOS air for the tubes?
> 
> Ed




One of these might work with tape if you cut off the tab sticking out to clear the spokes.




__





						Stripe-It-All: A Tool for Easier Pinstriping | Hotrod Hotline
					






					www.hotrodhotline.com
				




Or a Beugler tool & use paint.




__





						Beugler Biezentrekkers | Pinstripe - Biezentrekkers | Toepassingen | Airbrush Services Almere
					

De specialist in airbrush - pinstripe en meer. Jarenlange ervaring en expertise in elke airbrush discipline!




					www.airbrush-services-almere.com


----------



## Rivnut

I guess there's no reason for me to dilly dally any longer. I bought an inexpensive striping tool and did this to an old rim with some model airplane paint.  Guess I need to bite the bullet and pray that I don't make a mess out of things.


----------



## Mark Johnston

That looks good to me! Post pictures of your progress please, I’ve been thinking about buying a striping tool myself.


----------



## Freqman1

Have a rag and some lacquer thinner handy. If you make an oopsy wipe it off and start again! Good luck and look forward to seeing your results--I have one of those tools along with a Beugler as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut

The guide that was supplied with the kit was useless as far as dealing with the spokes.  My solution was to find the right sized nail, clamp it into my vise, and make a guide of my own.  I probably should do something to the head of the nail so that it won't scratch the paint.  I'll keep you informed but right now I've got three other bikes that are torn down and need for me to get them back together enough to store them.  I'm in the middle of using some body hammers and dollies to straighten some peaked fenders.  That's going pretty good so far.  I'm to the point now where I need to do a guide coat of paint, sand, and see if I need to skim some filler on them.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Any progress on your wheels?


----------



## Mark Johnston

Long strange trip, but it’s done now.


----------



## GTs58

*GEEZZZE!!*


----------

